# Mastro oscuro e la tecnologia



## banshee (31 Marzo 2016)

..stiamo vivendo in quella che viene definita ormai da un paio di decenni, "Era digitale".

Il processo di digitalizzazione dei contenuti è iniziato a rilento ma la velocità con cui ha scardinato completamente i vecchi e desueti mezzi di comunicazione è stata esponenziale.

Come ci siamo interfacciati noi individui a questo cambiamento enorme? c'è chi, sicuramente, sta sempre sul pezzo, ovvero chi non ha difficoltà ad adeguarsi ai nuovi e sempre più complicati device che andiamo ad implementare nella nostra vita quotidiana. ho molti amici che quando parlano, tanto per fare un esempio, non si capisce mezza parola di ciò che dicono.

c'è chi si barcamena - come me-, chi cerca di stare un po' al passo con i tempi e si adegua seppur a rilento rispetto alla velocità dei progressi.

c'è chi non riesce ad entrare in questo "nuovo mondo" ma ci prova, cerca di capire almeno quello che di fronte o in mano.

e poi c'è Oscuro.

Oscuro rifiuta totalmente il progresso tecnologico, si autodefinisce "tipo da fratta, no da whatsapp", non è social, non sa usare nemmeno lo smartphone. Gli scoccia proprio imparare.

un bel giorno mi telefona...

O: ciao Ban mi serve un aiuto..
B: oh ciao Clà dimmi tutto
O: senti...ma come si fanno le foto con lo smartphone? me lo spieghi?
B (panico): ehm...al telefono? adesso?
O: sì adesso, mi serve ora..
B(panico 2.0) : ehm..ok, dai. Allora intanto devi cercare "fotocamera" sullo schermo... non so dove è posizionata nel tuo telefono perchè abbiamo due modelli diver...
(interrompe) O: non ce l'ho
B: .....come non ce l'hai, sì che ce l'hai, controlla, devi guardare il..
(interrompe 2)O: non ce l'ho! 
B:..si che ce l'hai c'è l'icona della macchinetta fotografica!
O: ah no aspetta qui c'è scritto "video" devo andare qui?
B: (video?) come video...aspetta dimmi che modello di telefono hai che cerco su gugle il to screen così ved..
(interrompe 3)O: ah no ecco aspetta l'ho trovata, ora come faccio?
B: ook, bene..adesso dovresti avere un pallino bianco, o una icona di macchinetta fotografica, o qualcosa insomma..
O: oddio
B: che è..
O: mi ha fatto tipo dieci foto uguali...ora? come le cancello? come le rivedo? dove stanno?
B: allora.. vai su "Galleria"..
O: non ce l'ho.
B: vabbè...cerca Immagini, Fotografie, apri il menù del telefono e vedi qualcosa del gener...
(interrompe 3) o: qua c'è scritto Autoplay che faccio clicco?
B: eh? no aspè che clicchi, non toccare niente..! cerca qualcosa che abbia attinenza con le immagin
(interrompe 4) O. ma qua si apre youtube c'è scritto "accetti termini e condizioni" 
B: NOOOO devi cliccare immagini
O: non ce l'ho
B: sì che ce l'hai ma come non ce l'hai eddai! 
.........la telefonata proseguì un buon quarto d'ora, alla fine ce l'ha fatta, poi sono io che lo derido sul gap.

questo è un manifesto di solidarietà per tutti voi che avete un parente, un genitore, un amico, compagno/a che vuole usà la tecnologia, vi chiede aiuto, NON VI ASCOLTA e fa come gli pare.

omaggio al maestro ZeroCalcare :rotfl: acui ho pensato molto in quel frangente! 

http://www.zerocalcare.it/2013/02/18/i-vecchi-che-usano-il-pc/


----------



## Nicka (31 Marzo 2016)

E poi appunto ci sono quelle fanciulle che sono delle brave allieve della sottoscritta...
Che ci si impegnano e imparano e mi rendono fiera!

Una è Ban...ovviamente!
La signorina voleva rendermi edotta del suo ultimo acquisto pelliccioso e mi scrisse un mp del genere:
Ban: "Ohi Nì! Ieri me so' comprata na cosa troppo figa, un pellicciotto multicolor, volevo postarlo, ma vabbè è troppo riconoscibile!!"
Nicka: "E che problema c'è? Mandami la foto qui!"
B: "Cheeeeeee? Ma non si può!!"
N: "Ma che dici?! Certo che si può!!!"
B: "Ma io ho visto, non si può allegare nulla, solo foto di internet..."
N: "...e quindi?"
B: "E quindi non trovo la foto del mio pellicciotto!! L'ho preso a Porta Portese!"
N: "Ban...prendi la tua foto e mettila online, poi mettimi il link"
B: "Ehm...e che vor dì?"
N: "Uccidimi!!!! Vuol dire che puoi andare su un sito di hosting e rendere disponibile online una foto, crei un link temporaneo, lo copi e lo incolli come testo nel messaggio e magiaaaaaaa appare la tua foto!!"
B: "Un sito de che?! Lostinche?!"
N: "Hosting!!! Vai a vedere robe tipo Tinypic!!! Prendi la foto che hai su pc, caricala lì e poi ti darà i link che puoi usare su forum, su blog, dove te pare!!"
B: "No ma che davero????"
N: "Sì!!! DavVero!!"
B: "Spè...mò provo, dimmi se ti arriva!!"
N: "Ok!"

Dopo un quarto d'ora...

B: "Dimmi se la vedi!!"
N: "Ehm...no..."
B: "Spè...riprovo..."
N: "Ok..."
B: " Ora!? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




"
N: "Ehmmmm...ancora niente...senti fai una cosa... questo è il mio numero, manda su wa...che facciamo prima!!!"
B: "Vaaaaaaaaaa bbene!!!! Però poi me lo spieghi bene che non ci sto a capì gnente?!?!?!"
N: "Tranquilla! Ce la puoi fare!!"


----------



## banshee (31 Marzo 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> E poi appunto ci sono quelle fanciulle che sono delle brave allieve della sottoscritta...
> Che ci si impegnano e imparano e mi rendono fiera!
> 
> Una è Ban...ovviamente!
> ...


ma io ho ascoltato, non ho cliccato roba a caso come lui..!! che prima chiede poi "noncellò" :blank:


----------



## Nicka (31 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ma io ho ascoltato, non ho cliccato roba a caso come lui..!! che prima chiede poi "noncellò" :blank:


E infatti ho detto che sono fiera!!!


----------



## Spot (31 Marzo 2016)

ve possino


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ..stiamo vivendo in quella che viene definita ormai da un paio di decenni, "Era digitale".
> 
> Il processo di digitalizzazione dei contenuti è iniziato a rilento ma la velocità con cui ha scardinato completamente i vecchi e desueti mezzi di comunicazione è stata esponenziale.
> 
> ...


:rotfl:deve essere tipo la mamma che vedendo l'icona della macchinetta fotografica sullo screen alla figlia ha chiesto via WA :" perché mi avete messo una lavatrice sullo schermo del cellulare ?" :rotfl:Sarà una parente di oscuro


----------



## banshee (31 Marzo 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> ve possino


Sembrava la madre di Zero :rotfl: io stavo con le lacrime!


----------



## Brunetta (31 Marzo 2016)

Io ho una collega che un paio di anni fa mi disse: È scomodo salvare i numeri di telefono sul cellulare, faccio prima a ricordarli a memoria, perché è lungo scorrere tutta la rubrica.


----------



## banshee (31 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho una collega che un paio di anni fa mi disse: È scomodo salvare i numeri di telefono sul cellulare, faccio prima a ricordarli a memoria, perché è lungo scorrere tutta la rubrica.


E se li ricordava davvero?!


----------



## banshee (31 Marzo 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl:deve essere tipo la mamma che vedendo l'icona della macchinetta fotografica sullo screen alla figlia ha chiesto via WA :" perché mi avete messo una lavatrice sullo schermo del cellulare ?" :rotfl:Sarà una parente di oscuro


:rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Spot (31 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Sembrava la madre di Zero :rotfl: io stavo con le lacrime!


ahahahah vero!
ma anche "maledizione Florenza, hai rotto google!!!"


----------



## oscuro (31 Marzo 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> ..stiamo vivendo in quella che viene definita ormai da un paio di decenni, "Era digitale".
> 
> Il processo di digitalizzazione dei contenuti è iniziato a rilento ma la velocità con cui ha scardinato completamente i vecchi e desueti mezzi di comunicazione è stata esponenziale.
> 
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Ok.é vero.
Mi devo da discolpare,o almeno ci provo.:rotfl:
Intanto io con il mio telefono cell so fare tutto,io ci devo telefonare e ricevere telefonate,e se fosse per me li frullerei entrambi....per motivi di lavoro,non posso farlo.
Ho scritto entrambi perche lo smartefonè:rotfl:mi è stato regalato per costringermi ad usarlo e per permettermi di seguire il mio secondo lavoro,per coprire le giocate,sono uno scommettitore di alto profilo,e tu ne sai qualcosa...:rotfl:

Son pigro è vero,so uno d'azione,non me piace sta le ore al telefono,so uno da campo  di calcio,sono uno da prato,spesso da fratta....
Sono meccanico e non tecnologico,la tecnologia deve facilitarmi la vita,l'eccessiva tecnologia non me la facilità,e poi voglio tanti vizi ma nessuna dipendenza...
Metropolitane,treni,macchine,tutti testa in giù con sti cazzo di cellulari in mano,io preferisco avere il cazzo mio in mano...e magari davanti ad una bella donna che si è rotta del proprio uomo sempre su internet....
Per me la vita è ancora fatta di reale,del profumo del mare,della pioggia,della terra bagnata,dei motori due tempi,del fischio di una turbina,del vento fra i capelli,di una mano che ti apre la patta....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
E allora sai che te dico?Non mi avrete mai...MAI SOCIAL,MAI TECNOLOGICO,ABBASSO IL VIRTUALE VIVA L'ANALE.:rotfl:


----------



## oro.blu (31 Marzo 2016)

...mio marito mi telefona per chiedermi come si fa il fax dal multifunzione......:sonar::sonar::sonar: 
oppure come si ordina un foglio excel in base ad una colonna.....


----------



## oscuro (31 Marzo 2016)

*Epperò...*

Son stato descritto come permaloso,presuntuoso,maschilista,e per fortuna cazzo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (31 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> E se li ricordava davvero?!


Sì. Ha una memoria di ferro per i numeri.

Poi anch'io troverei scomodo scorrere tutta la rubrica per potere chiamare la mia amica Zoe :carneval:


----------



## banshee (31 Marzo 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Son stato descritto come permaloso,presuntuoso,maschilista,e per fortuna cazzo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sei estremamente autoironico e molto simpatico, posso testimoniare  e non ti offendi mai..!


----------



## oscuro (31 Marzo 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> Sei estremamente autoironico e molto simpatico, posso testimoniare  e non ti offendi mai..!


E sono sfacciatamente femminista....


----------



## Sheva07 (31 Marzo 2016)

Io sono sempre stato uno tecnologico. Quando a mio fratello maggiore comprarono il picci ultra potente e costoso ai tempi (un windows 95 pentium boh) lui faceva il corso per imparare ad usarlo, quello che imparava lui, lo imparavo pure io, ampliandolo. Non avevamo internet, quindi non potevamo fare chissà che. Si passavano le ore a giocare a Commandos e Dio solo sa quanto fosse complicato quel gioco. Col passare del tempo mio fratello è sempre andato più indietro su sto lato e io sempre più avanti. Ma non ho mai voluto esagerare, perché credo d'essere un tipo come Oscuro su queste cose. I miei rapporti sono sempre stati molto Social e poco Network ed è cosi tutt'ora. Fino a 3/4 anni fa giravo con un Nokia da 29euro e 90. Ero l'unico tra i miei amici a non avere lo Smartphone, eppure nonostante questo ero il più bravo di tutti ad usarne uno, ma ero tremendamente fiero del mio Nokia. Purtroppo poi ha ceduto, dopo mille botte è defunto il mio piccolino e mi son evoluto ad un Aifon (che ho odiato con tutto il cuore) comprato a 4 spicci da un amico, mi pare che lo pagai 60 euri. L'ho rivenduto dopo 6 mesi al doppio. 

A me manca un sacco andare a chiamare i miei amici citofonando a casa loro, come facevo una volta. Mi manca entrare nei locali e vedere tutti a testa alta a parlare e penso che alle persone più vecchie di me manchi ancora di più questa cosa. Mo entri in un locale e stanno tutti con la testa chinata su sto maledetto schermo. Vai alla stazione a prendere il treno da solo e fai fatica a parlare con qualcuno. Tutti con sto telefono. 

Instagram, Facebook, Twitter etc. E che palle! Io odio anche WhatsApp perché il telefono mi squilla dalla mattina alla sera, ma ormai son costretto ad usarlo. 
L'applicazione che amo di più è Skype perché mi permette di Videochiamare amici e amiche che stanno lontani da me. Questa cosa mi piace tanto, almeno accorcia veramente la distanza a differenza di tutto il resto.


----------



## banshee (31 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì. Ha una memoria di ferro per i numeri.
> 
> Poi anch'io troverei scomodo scorrere tutta la rubrica per potere chiamare la mia amica Zoe :carneval:


Mi pare giusto  o la zia Zenobia :carneval:


----------



## banshee (31 Marzo 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Ok.é vero.
> Mi devo da discolpare,o almeno ci provo.:rotfl:
> Intanto io con il mio telefono cell so fare tutto,io ci devo telefonare e ricevere telefonate,e se fosse per me li frullerei entrambi....per motivi di lavoro,non posso farlo.
> Ho scritto entrambi perche lo smartefonè:rotfl:mi è stato regalato per costringermi ad usarlo e per permettermi di seguire il mio secondo lavoro,per coprire le giocate,sono uno scommettitore di alto profilo,e tu ne sai qualcosa...:rotfl:
> ...


E me ne sono accorta :rotfl: :rotfl: 
Attendo prossima richiesta di delucidazioni :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (31 Marzo 2016)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> ahahahah vero!
> ma anche "maledizione Florenza, hai rotto google!!!"


Ahahahahah oddio è vero!
Fiorenza hai rotto gugle!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
La prossima volta gli dico che deve resettare lo snapso!


----------



## oscuro (31 Marzo 2016)

*Si*



Sheva07 ha detto:


> Io sono sempre stato uno tecnologico. Quando a mio fratello maggiore comprarono il picci ultra potente e costoso ai tempi (un windows 95 pentium boh) lui faceva il corso per imparare ad usarlo, quello che imparava lui, lo imparavo pure io, ampliandolo. Non avevamo internet, quindi non potevamo fare chissà che. Si passavano le ore a giocare a Commandos e Dio solo sa quanto fosse complicato quel gioco. Col passare del tempo mio fratello è sempre andato più indietro su sto lato e io sempre più avanti. Ma non ho mai voluto esagerare, perché credo d'essere un tipo come Oscuro su queste cose. I miei rapporti sono sempre stati molto Social e poco Network ed è cosi tutt'ora. Fino a 3/4 anni fa giravo con un Nokia da 29euro e 90. Ero l'unico tra i miei amici a non avere lo Smartphone, eppure nonostante questo ero il più bravo di tutti ad usarne uno, ma ero tremendamente fiero del mio Nokia. Purtroppo poi ha ceduto, dopo mille botte è defunto il mio piccolino e mi son evoluto ad un Aifon (che ho odiato con tutto il cuore) comprato a 4 spicci da un amico, mi pare che lo pagai 60 euri. L'ho rivenduto dopo 6 mesi al doppio.
> 
> A me manca un sacco andare a chiamare i miei amici citofonando a casa loro, come facevo una volta. Mi manca entrare nei locali e vedere tutti a testa alta a parlare e penso che alle persone più vecchie di me manchi ancora di più questa cosa. Mo entri in un locale e stanno tutti con la testa chinata su sto maledetto schermo. Vai alla stazione a prendere il treno da solo e fai fatica a parlare con qualcuno. Tutti con sto telefono.
> 
> ...



A me sto ragazzo piace.ma sei di milano?sicuro?


----------



## oscuro (31 Marzo 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> E me ne sono accorta :rotfl: :rotfl:
> Attendo prossima richiesta di delucidazioni :rotfl:



Corkà che te chiamo la prossima...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (31 Marzo 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Corkà che te chiamo la prossima...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:carneval: :carneval:
Sei stato tu a dire che potevo raccontarlo! Io non avevo detto nulla a nessuno!


----------



## oscuro (31 Marzo 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> :carneval: :carneval:
> Sei stato tu a dire che potevo raccontarlo! Io non avevo detto nulla a nessuno!


Si,resta che corkà che te chiamo....scrivo a scheva.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (31 Marzo 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,resta che corkà che te chiamo....scrivo a scheva.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: rosichello!
Mi raccomando Sheva sii paziente e soprattutto spiega facile


----------



## oscuro (31 Marzo 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: rosichello!
> Mi raccomando Sheva sii paziente e soprattutto spiega facile


Cappamo....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (31 Marzo 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cappamo....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ahahahahahhahahahahahahahah!
"Lo sai come funziona whatsapp no? Mandi un messaggio.."


----------



## oscuro (31 Marzo 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> Ahahahahahhahahahahahahahah!
> "Lo sai come funziona whatsapp no? Mandi un messaggio.."


So farlo, poi cappamo?:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (31 Marzo 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> So farlo, poi cappamo?:rotfl:


:rotfl: :rotfl: si poi cappamo!


----------



## oscuro (31 Marzo 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: si poi cappamo!


E ndo namo?cappamo cor maggilone?a mbe fa schifo tamto er maggiolone...proprio schifo al cazo....cappamo a piedi dai...


----------



## banshee (31 Marzo 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> E ndo namo?cappamo cor maggilone?a mbe fa schifo tamto er maggiolone...proprio schifo al cazo....cappamo a piedi dai...


Col triciclo piuttosto che col maggiolone! :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (31 Marzo 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> Col triciclo piuttosto che col maggiolone! :rotfl: :rotfl:


Er maggiolone e mbrutto tamto,mi ammoscia il pizello,so sempre cappato dar maggiolone ,da cappare appena ze vede....


----------



## Sheva07 (31 Marzo 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me sto ragazzo piace.ma sei di milano?sicuro?



Eh si


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Marzo 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me sto ragazzo piace.ma sei di milano?sicuro?


Io lo voglio " adottare" ... Fratello di Spott


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



Sheva07 ha detto:


> Eh si


Cioè a 24 anni stai così?:up:Se penso ai miei 24 anni...
Sembravo normale...ma insomma...:rotfl::rotfl:devo dire che il peggio di me l'ho dato fra i 27 e i 31 però...:rotfl::rotfl:
Quando ti leggo mi dai l'idea di uno in gamba,mi pare strano solo che tu sia di milano....e non mi dire che pure i tuoi son di milano...:rotfl:


----------



## oro.blu (1 Aprile 2016)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> Io sono sempre stato uno tecnologico. Quando a mio fratello maggiore comprarono il picci ultra potente e costoso ai tempi (un windows 95 pentium boh) lui faceva il corso per imparare ad usarlo, quello che imparava lui, lo imparavo pure io, ampliandolo. Non avevamo internet, quindi non potevamo fare chissà che. Si passavano le ore a giocare a Commandos e Dio solo sa quanto fosse complicato quel gioco. Col passare del tempo mio fratello è sempre andato più indietro su sto lato e io sempre più avanti. Ma non ho mai voluto esagerare, perché credo d'essere un tipo come Oscuro su queste cose. I miei rapporti sono sempre stati molto Social e poco Network ed è cosi tutt'ora. Fino a 3/4 anni fa giravo con un Nokia da 29euro e 90. Ero l'unico tra i miei amici a non avere lo Smartphone, eppure nonostante questo ero il più bravo di tutti ad usarne uno, ma ero tremendamente fiero del mio Nokia. Purtroppo poi ha ceduto, dopo mille botte è defunto il mio piccolino e mi son evoluto ad un Aifon (che ho odiato con tutto il cuore) comprato a 4 spicci da un amico, mi pare che lo pagai 60 euri. L'ho rivenduto dopo 6 mesi al doppio.
> 
> A me manca un sacco andare a chiamare i miei amici citofonando a casa loro, come facevo una volta. Mi manca entrare nei locali e vedere tutti a testa alta a parlare e penso che alle persone più vecchie di me manchi ancora di più questa cosa. Mo entri in un locale e stanno tutti con la testa chinata su sto maledetto schermo. Vai alla stazione a prendere il treno da solo e fai fatica a parlare con qualcuno. Tutti con sto telefono.
> 
> ...


Già ma pochi come te... Vedo i miei figli. Se potessero perfino a tavola.... Poi non si sa perché quando li cerchi tu non rispondono mai, risposta tipo "lo avevo in silenzioso) 

Skype non lo uso ma ho dovuto installarlo sul pc di lavoro ultimamente, Usato 2 volte, Mi chiamano 5 min fa...
Come si usa ? Panico 
Per fortuna è stato più semplice di quanto credevo spiegarlo... Ho sentito scendere qualche santo dall'altra parte del telefono


----------



## banshee (1 Aprile 2016)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> Io sono sempre stato uno tecnologico. Quando a mio fratello maggiore comprarono il picci ultra potente e costoso ai tempi (un windows 95 pentium boh) lui faceva il corso per imparare ad usarlo, quello che imparava lui, lo imparavo pure io, ampliandolo. Non avevamo internet, quindi non potevamo fare chissà che. Si passavano le ore a giocare a Commandos e Dio solo sa quanto fosse complicato quel gioco. Col passare del tempo mio fratello è sempre andato più indietro su sto lato e io sempre più avanti. Ma non ho mai voluto esagerare, perché credo d'essere un tipo come Oscuro su queste cose. I miei rapporti sono sempre stati molto Social e poco Network ed è cosi tutt'ora. Fino a 3/4 anni fa giravo con un Nokia da 29euro e 90. Ero l'unico tra i miei amici a non avere lo Smartphone, eppure nonostante questo ero il più bravo di tutti ad usarne uno, ma ero tremendamente fiero del mio Nokia. Purtroppo poi ha ceduto, dopo mille botte è defunto il mio piccolino e mi son evoluto ad un Aifon (che ho odiato con tutto il cuore) comprato a 4 spicci da un amico, mi pare che lo pagai 60 euri. L'ho rivenduto dopo 6 mesi al doppio.
> 
> A me manca un sacco andare a chiamare i miei amici citofonando a casa loro, come facevo una volta. Mi manca entrare nei locali e vedere tutti a testa alta a parlare e penso che alle persone più vecchie di me manchi ancora di più questa cosa. Mo entri in un locale e stanno tutti con la testa chinata su sto maledetto schermo. Vai alla stazione a prendere il treno da solo e fai fatica a parlare con qualcuno. Tutti con sto telefono.
> 
> ...


a parte le battute su Oscuro, io sono d'accordo con te.
soprattutto sul discorso dei social. credo che la possibilità di nascondersi dietro ad una tastiera abbia  tirato fuori tantissima  aggressività nelle persone, che poi si riversa inevitabilmente anche sugli sconosciuti.
e senza freno. "tanto non mi conosce, tanto sono protetto da un nick".

penso ad esempio a questa notizia:

http://www.ilmessaggero.it/societa/nolimits/coppia_insultata_lui_sovrappeso_risposta-1640186.html

grazie ai social ora una foto di una coppia diventa virale perché la gente inizia ad insultare il ragazzo e a chiedere alla ragazza come fa a stare con uno del genere (solo perchè sovrappeso e lei molto bella).

non voglio dire che il bullismo, le cattiverie, i pettegolezzi e i dispetti adolescenziali non esistessero prima dei social, però ora è tutto amplificato e peggiorato.

quest'altra notizia pure,

http://www.corriere.it/moda/news/16...co-507d3eec-edd7-11e5-9277-b3acd54d3652.shtml

troppo vecchia per sfilare (secondo lei) e troppi pochi like, due follower su twitter, 40 su instagram "non sono popolare" e si uccide.


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> a parte le battute su Oscuro, io sono d'accordo con te.
> soprattutto sul discorso dei social. credo che la possibilità di nascondersi dietro ad una tastiera abbia  tirato fuori tantissima  aggressività nelle persone, che poi si riversa inevitabilmente anche sugli sconosciuti.
> e senza freno. "tanto non mi conosce, tanto sono protetto da un nick".
> 
> ...


Battute?tutto vero...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ross (1 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> a parte le battute su Oscuro, io sono d'accordo con te.
> soprattutto sul discorso dei social. credo che la possibilità di nascondersi dietro ad una tastiera abbia  tirato fuori tantissima  aggressività nelle persone, che poi si riversa inevitabilmente anche sugli sconosciuti.
> e senza freno. "tanto non mi conosce, tanto sono protetto da un nick".
> 
> ...


Una sensazione magnifica: scordare lo smartphone a casa, di sabato mattina. Si acquisisce una leggerezza incredibile. 

Mi chiedo sempre perchè sia diventato indispensabile sentirsi 'con il mondo' ogni minuto...


----------



## banshee (1 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Una sensazione magnifica: scordare lo smartphone a casa, di sabato mattina. Si acquisisce una leggerezza incredibile.
> 
> Mi chiedo sempre perchè sia diventato indispensabile sentirsi 'con il mondo' ogni minuto...


io sono dipendente dal cellulare... lo ammetto e lo riconosco.. e non so perchè, ma sento il bisogno di essere always on.. 

i social li mal sopporto invece. Facebook non lo uso più, Twitter orma molto poco...


----------



## perplesso (1 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Una sensazione magnifica: scordare lo smartphone a casa, di sabato mattina. Si acquisisce una leggerezza incredibile.
> 
> Mi chiedo sempre perchè sia diventato indispensabile sentirsi 'con il mondo' ogni minuto...


io non potrei permettermelo chè col telefono ci lavoro.     

non so dare una risposta universale alla seconda riga.   nella mia esperienza, col fatto che la maggior parte dei miei amici vive e lavora in altre città/nazioni, whatsapp è utile per continuare ad inveirci anche se fisicamente ci si vede ogni 15 giorni quando va bene


----------



## oro.blu (1 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Una sensazione magnifica: scordare lo smartphone a casa, di sabato mattina. Si acquisisce una leggerezza incredibile.
> 
> Mi chiedo sempre perchè sia diventato indispensabile sentirsi 'con il mondo' ogni minuto...



Io fino a qualche mese fa lo dimenticavo di continuo ovunque....
Ora è diventato un appendice inseparabile.... 
Che tristezza :-(


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Una sensazione magnifica: scordare lo smartphone a casa, di sabato mattina. Si acquisisce una leggerezza incredibile.
> 
> Mi chiedo sempre perchè sia diventato indispensabile sentirsi 'con il mondo' ogni minuto...


Ti capisco, perchè anche a me capita spesso di dimenticarlo quando esco... ormai essere irraggiungibile fa sentire liberi, paradossale.


----------



## banshee (1 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ti capisco, perchè anche a me capita spesso di dimenticarlo quando esco... ormai essere irraggiungibile fa sentire liberi, paradossale.


davvero? dimentichi il telefono? allora sei anche un papà sciallissimo


----------



## Minerva (1 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> davvero? dimentichi il telefono? allora sei anche un papà sciallissimo


hai azzeccato in pieno la questione: infatti se lo dimentico mi prende l'ansia per non essere rintracciabile da mia figlia


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> davvero? dimentichi il telefono? allora sei anche un papà sciallissimo


A me capita raramente.Nei primi istanti ti senti perso,poi ti senti dannatamente libero...


----------



## banshee (1 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me capita raramente.Nei primi istanti ti senti perso,poi ti senti dannatamente libero...


ma perchè tu sei anche consapevole di avere il telefono? 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: scherzo giuro!


----------



## banshee (1 Aprile 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai azzeccato in pieno la questione: infatti se lo dimentico mi prende l'ansia per non essere rintracciabile da mia figlia


a me capita la stessa cosa al contrario con i miei genitori. io non faccio testo perchè sono ansiosa a livelli estremi.

poveri futuri (se Dio vuole) figli miei :singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2016)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> ma perchè tu sei anche consapevole di avere il telefono?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: scherzo giuro!


Ziii,ne ho tue.Uno colorato di blu,l'altro nero.
E zai mentre cappavo mi hanno inzegnato pure a rispondere alla mamma....
Ora magari mi inzegneranno anche a chiamare papà....quando cappamo?


----------



## banshee (1 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ziii,ne ho tue.Uno colorato di blu,l'altro nero.
> E zai mentre cappavo mi hanno inzegnato pure a rispondere alla mamma....
> Ora magari mi inzegneranno anche a chiamare papà....quando cappamo?


dai, sono sincera. in verità sei solo molto ma molto pigro....e anche cocciuto e riottoso ai cambiamenti tecnologici :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2016)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> dai, sono sincera. in verità sei solo molto ma molto pigro....e anche cocciuto e riottoso ai cambiamenti tecnologici :rotfl::rotfl:


Sono presuntuoso.Non in tutto.
Sono pigro su quello che nn mi interessa,e penso di poter fare a meno dei progressi tecnologici,perchè penso di supplire con la mia intelligenza a tutto il resto.
Sono anche un nostalgico,quando vedo un alfetta passare per strada,mi paralizzo e torno bambino,per me il "nuovo"è solo nuovo non sinonimo di migliore.
Avrò qualcosa di patologico,vabbè che qui dentro,non sarei certo l'eccezione :rotflgni tanto chiudo gli occhi e torno ragazzo,sarà che non ho avuto un infanzia serena?sarà che le ragazzette mi hanno brutalizzato e traumatizzato da giovine? Sarà che si sono approfittate della mia virtù?chissà...


----------



## Ross (1 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me capita raramente.Nei primi istanti ti senti perso,poi ti senti dannatamente libero...


Esatto...all'inizio situazione di panico.
Poi, ti sembra quasi di fare una bravata. 
Infine, il senso di pacifica libertà. 


Passeggiare tranquillo, sentirmi forte della capacità di vivere senza telefono in mano. 
...Altro che questi cretini che mi circondano: rischiano di finire sotto una macchina per guardare il display, povera gente!
...Sisi, sto proprio andando alla grande.
...E sono passati ben 15 minuti che sono uscito! Anzi, 16 adesso!! :singleeye:
...A questo punto potrei rinunciare per sempre alla tecnologia, ormai il grosso è fatto!
...Quasi quasi butto via tutto, pc compreso, appena torno a casa! :condom:


----------



## banshee (1 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono presuntuoso.Non in tutto.
> Sono pigro su quello che nn mi interessa,e penso di poter fare a meno dei progressi tecnologici,perchè penso di supplire con la mia intelligenza a tutto il resto.
> Sono anche un nostalgico,quando vedo un alfetta passare per strada,mi paralizzo e torno bambino,per me il "nuovo"è solo nuovo non sinonimo di migliore.
> Avrò qualcosa di patologico,vabbè che qui dentro,non sarei certo l'eccezione :rotflgni tanto chiudo gli occhi e torno ragazzo,sarà che non ho avuto un infanzia serena?sarà che le ragazzette mi hanno brutalizzato e traumatizzato da giovine? Sarà che si sono approfittate della mia virtù?chissà...


questo intendevo! siccome non ti interessa non te ne può importare di meno imparare :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2016)

*Ros*



Ross ha detto:


> Esatto...all'inizio situazione di panico.
> Poi, ti sembra quasi di fare una bravata.
> Infine, il senso di pacifica libertà.
> 
> ...


Capito?sono tutti alienati,lobotomizzati.Fatti un giro in centro ognuno ha un cazzo di cell fra le mani.Ma caro amico ma nel 90 io avevo quasi 20 anni...cosa avevamo fra le mani?il cazzo,un pallone,e nella migliore delle ipotesi un bel culo.Punto.E non eravamo più felici?
Ma stavamo sempre in strada,in comitiva,a fare casino,con ste cazzo de moto,io andavo dagli amici a citofonare,a robbè se vedemo al palo della morte...che poi davvero mi ci vedevo a quel palo della morte...:rotfl::rotfl:ma che cazzo stamo a fà?cosa?
Ma io son orgoglione di essere fuori da questo contesto,o quanto meno di essere ai margini di questo contesto del cazzo,ma io andavo a fare danni alla marcigliana...ogni tipo di danno...ma con questi cellulari in mano sti riagazzi cosa si stanno perdendo?cosa?


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> questo intendevo! siccome non ti interessa non te ne può importare di meno imparare :rotfl::rotfl:


Esatto per imparare a diventà coglione c'è sempre tempo...:rotfl:io non ho l'aspetto der coglione.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> davvero? dimentichi il telefono? allora sei anche un papà sciallissimo


si  mi fido di come se la cava mia figlia, poi ormai è una donna adulta  Che poi prima mica esistevano i cellulari, e siamo cresciuto benissimo senza. Ad ogni modo non è mai difficile rintracciarmi, se davvero servisse...


----------



## Minerva (1 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> si  *mi fido di come se la cava mia figlia, poi ormai è una donna adulta*  Che poi prima mica esistevano i cellulari, e siamo cresciuto benissimo senza. Ad ogni modo non è mai difficile rintracciarmi, se davvero servisse...


figurati la mia...ma non dipende tutto dalla loro volontà.ma poi mi fa piacere anche esserci per 4 chiacchere


----------



## banshee (1 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> si  mi fido di come se la cava mia figlia, poi ormai è una donna adulta  Che poi prima mica esistevano i cellulari, e siamo cresciuto benissimo senza. Ad ogni modo non è mai difficile rintracciarmi, se davvero servisse...


anche io mi fido di come se la cavano i miei genitori :carneval: purtroppo l'ansia non è granchè razionale, quindi se ce l'hai ti fotte.


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> figurati la mia...ma non dipende tutto dalla loro volontà.ma poi mi fa piacere anche esserci per 4 chiacchere


In caso di vera urgenza, c'è la "rete"... dovessi per sfiga essere irraggiungibile io, ha una serie di numeri di persone che saprebbero aiutarla al volo. 
Per le quattro chiacchiere concordo, quando non la vedo ci si sente comunque tutti i giorni.


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> anche io mi fido di come se la cavano i miei genitori :carneval: purtroppo l'ansia non è granchè razionale, quindi se ce l'hai ti fotte.


eh lo so, è una brutta bestia da tenere a bada :up:


----------



## Nicka (1 Aprile 2016)

Quando vado al mare mi alzo, faccio colazione e rientro in camera per lasciare il cellulare perchè mi rifiuto di portarlo dietro.
Poi inizio a farmi i miei km in riva al mare e rientro per l'ora di pranzo...
Se i primi 15 minuti sono di ansia perchè "potrebbero chiamarmi!!" dopo un po' si ha la sensazione di respirare, vuoi per l'aria di mare vuoi perchè appunto non devi mettere la mano in tasca per controllare...
E vaffanculo!


----------



## Minerva (1 Aprile 2016)

mi avete fatto pensare che a me non da per nulla pressione il cellulare e che mi sento libera con un 'opportunità in più.
in fondo se voglio non rispondo e decido io cosa fare. la tecnologia dovrebbe esistere per farci sentire più liberi e non il contrario
anche se capisco cosa volete dire


----------



## banshee (1 Aprile 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi avete fatto pensare che a me non da per nulla pressione il cellulare e che mi sento libera con un 'opportunità in più.
> in fondo se voglio non rispondo e decido io cosa fare. la tecnologia dovrebbe esistere per farci sentire più liberi e non il contrario
> anche se capisco cosa volete dire


idem, la penso come te.


----------



## Nicka (1 Aprile 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi avete fatto pensare che a me non da per nulla pressione il cellulare e che mi sento libera con un 'opportunità in più.
> in fondo se voglio non rispondo e decido io cosa fare. la tecnologia dovrebbe esistere per farci sentire più liberi e non il contrario
> anche se capisco cosa volete dire


Io lo utilizzo moltissimo per lavoro, telefonate, mail, gestionale, appuntamenti, scadenze, etc...
Per carità, nessuno mi obbliga alla reperibilità, ma si sa...i clienti chiamano anche a natale e ferragosto e se non rispondi pare che tu stia facendo loro un affronto personale.
Dovrei dare solo il fisso e rispondere solo ed esclusivamente in orario d'ufficio, ma così non è. Purtroppo.


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi avete fatto pensare che a me non da per nulla pressione il cellulare e che mi sento libera con un 'opportunità in più.
> in fondo se voglio non rispondo e decido io cosa fare. la tecnologia dovrebbe esistere per farci sentire più liberi e non il contrario
> anche se capisco cosa volete dire


Ogni strumento che creiamo dovrebbe facilitarci la vita. Purtroppo spesso non è così, ma il contrario. Dipende solo da noi.
A vedere come oggi vengono usati compulsivamente smartphone e tablet in tanti momenti del quotidiano, direi che troppa gente ci si è rincoglionita sopra. Che siano utili è fuor di dubbio, ma d'altronde anche la scissione dell'atomo è utile.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Aprile 2016)

Se ci fa piacere possiamo sempre scriverci come Eloisa e Abelardo.
Però qui si sta parlando male della tecnologia che si sta usando per comunicare questo pensiero.
L'immediatezza delle notizie dà l'illusione del controllo e della comprensione. Questo mi sembra più grave dell'essere cercati quando non siamo in orario di lavoro. Basta rispondere facendo passare del tempo e non rendersi strumento per placare o alimentare l'ansia altrui.
Io trovo tutti i nuovi mezzi di comunicazione meravigliose opportunità.


----------



## Sheva07 (2 Aprile 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cioè a 24 anni stai così?:up:Se penso ai miei 24 anni...
> Sembravo normale...ma insomma...:rotfl::rotfl:devo dire che il peggio di me l'ho dato fra i 27 e i 31 però...:rotfl::rotfl:
> Quando ti leggo mi dai l'idea di uno in gamba,mi pare strano solo che tu sia di milano....e non mi dire che pure i tuoi son di milano...:rotfl:


Però a 24 anni non è che si è proprio tanto piccoli secondo me. Poi non sono un santo manco io, forse esagerate con gli elogi :up:

I miei "sono di Milano" quelli che non sono di Milano, sono i miei nonni, da parte di entrambi i genitori


----------

